# New UK currency



## scotlass (Aug 17, 2017)

We are headed to Scotland and have heard about the new coins/currency changes.  I was told today that 5 pound paper notes are no longer used.  Does anyone know if I can still change them at a bank?  The person I spoke with didn't know.  Thanks.


----------



## Marathoner (Aug 18, 2017)

scotlass said:


> We are headed to Scotland and have heard about the new coins/currency changes.  I was told today that 5 pound paper notes are no longer used.  Does anyone know if I can still change them at a bank?  The person I spoke with didn't know.  Thanks.


5 pound paper notes are no longer used and they have issued new 5 pound notes made of polymer.  Due to the time passed, no shop will accept the paper notes.  You can try a bank but they are under no obligation to exchange them.  The only guaranteed way is to mail in your old notes to the Bank of England.  Details are on their website.  

Make sure to exchange your old one pound coins if you have them,  as they have issued new 12 sided one pound coins.  The old pound coins will no longer be accepted past October.


----------



## scotlass (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info.  The Bank of England website says you have to go to a particular branch in London or mail them in.  If you mail them, they will issue credit or something like that.  Without a UK address or account, that won't work.  Let's hope a bank in Scotland will take pity on us!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 23, 2017)

OMG! We were in England, Wales & Scotland last summer and will be heading to England for a week this October.  In my possession I have 2 20 GBP notes with silver(?) medallions going down the left side of the bills, a gold/silver colored round 2 GBP coin and a round 1 GBP coin + misc smaller coins.  Is this money now worthless?? This is a heck of a lot of moola to kiss goodbye!! What can I do? We do get to Gibraltar on 10/17 but do not arrive in England proper until 10/20.

Please advise, thanks!!!


----------



## Marathoner (Aug 23, 2017)

You will be fine.  Only 5 pound paper notes and pound coins are being replaced.  You don't have the 5 pound notes in your currency list.  The pound coin is withdrawn on Oct 15 but you can go to a bank to have it replaced with the new 12 sided pound coin after Oct 15.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 24, 2017)

Marathoner said:


> You will be fine.  Only 5 pound paper notes and pound coins are being replaced.  You don't have the 5 pound notes in your currency list.  The pound coin is withdrawn on Oct 15 but you can go to a bank to have it replaced with the new 12 sided pound coin after Oct 15.



Whew!  Probably not worth the trouble to exchange the 1 GBP coin, unless we are passing a bank in our village walks in Sussex.  We received a 1GBP coin that would not work in a pay parking machine in Grassmere- we didn't realize it was counterfeit until the gentleman in line behind us looked at it and knew immediately it was fake. So perhaps that's why it's been redesigned?


----------



## isisdave (Aug 29, 2017)

Post Office locations should accept them. Note that in the UK "Post Office" is not Royal Mail. It's more like a service counter in a convenience store or a Postal Express in the US.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/money/3409365/old-5-pound-notes-legal-tender/

https://www.thesun.co.uk/money/2132666/old-coins-circulation-new-coins-defects


----------

